# qlcc chip install



## roortoob (Apr 9, 2007)

the previous owner of my 5ktq gave me a QLCC chip that he never had installed. does anybody have a link for where in the ecu this goes? I'd like to install it, but cant find any where that describes the process.


----------



## yodasfro (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: qlcc chip install (roortoob)*

Your best bet would be to contact Ben Swann and have him install it for you.
http://www.gtquattro.com/qlcc.html


----------



## roortoob (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: qlcc chip install (yodasfro)*

I actually found his page minutes after I posted this, and have since been in touch w/ ben. thanks for the reply


----------

